# معجون تثبيت الزجاج



## brahimA56 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

:31:تحية وسلام 
ماهى خلطة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا فى اقرب وقت ممكن اخوكم ابراهيم


----------



## abue tycer (22 ديسمبر 2009)

talc powder
مع مادة صمغية وغالبا سيلكات الصوديوم مع مادة مرطبة مثل الكليسرين مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## dadyou (11 يوليو 2013)

ياريت نسب كل مادة والف شكر


----------

